# Can bettas be with Featherfin cat fish



## Garth13 (Apr 4, 2011)

We had a huge problem with my 30 gallon tank, we lost all the fish except the corys and the Pterygoplichthys pardalis (the common pleco). We started the tank over, bought a new filter, new rocks, decorations pretty much everything. 

I have decided to move my betta over to that tank. I know bettas can go with corries so that is fine. And I am planning on getting rid of the pleco because he is going to outgrow the tank. But we are still trying to find him a home so he is more than likely still going to be here when the betta switches over. 

When the fish died my favorite catfish went with them. I want to get another featherfin cat fish, but I have heard mixed things about these fish. Does anyone know if they can or cannot be with bettas? 

Thanks!


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

You might be able to get away with it for a while but once the feather fin gets larger it will easily eat your bettas. They are aggressive towards other cat fish or similar looking fish(plecos), they also have a sharp spike on their dorsal fin that can hurt if you're stabbed. 

I have a fully grown 6" synodontis catfish, I would never put my bettas with him because he'd eat them very easily, it looks like he has a small mouth but it can open pretty big. The feather fin is much more aggressive then the type I have and is usually recommended for cichlid aquariums.


----------



## Garth13 (Apr 4, 2011)

I see what you are saying about there size and what not, but their wiki page and other fish people told me they would be fine with bettas. I am just so confused because depending on what site and who you are talking to you get mixed answers :lol:

Larry, the one we had, left all the plecos and other catfish alone, he really hated our jack Dempsey and would chase him around. We even put some tetras in the tank for the jack and him and he didn't even touch them. It sucks we lost him because we had him for six years.


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

I would trust my African Featherfin with a Betta. I have my African Featherfin Catfish in with a Spawning Pair Jewel Cichlids! O.O


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

TheJadeBetta said:


> I would trust my African Featherfin with a Betta. I have my African Featherfin Catfish in with a Spawning Pair Jewel Cichlids! O.O


How big is your featherfin? I've wished I could keep bettas with my synodontis catfish but I am so sure he would eat them, at least during the night when they're sleeping.


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

copperarabian said:


> How big is your featherfin? I've wished I could keep bettas with my synodontis catfish but I am so sure he would eat them, at least during the night when they're sleeping.


Oops! I meant "*Wouldn't *" ahah sorry about that.

I would*n't* trust my African Featherfin with a Betta. I have my African Featherfin Catfish in with a Spawning Pair Jewel Cichlids! O.O


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

TheJadeBetta said:


> Oops! I meant "*Wouldn't *trust him" ahah sorry about that.


I've totally done the same thing before XD How big is yours?


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

copperarabian said:


> I've totally done the same thing before XD How big is yours?


Oh I say about 6 inches, which is the length of my Oscars right now. 

And he isn't even full grown yet.


----------

